# Adsl baut Verbindung auf,aber nix geht:-(

## Udo

Hallo,ich bin am verzweifeln.

Vielleicht weiß hier ja jemand Rat.

Ich hatte emerge --update world gemacht und dabei den 2.4.19 Kernel bekommen.

Danach hatte ich ihn mit der alten Configdatei kompiliert und noch nvidia und alsa emergt.

Zuletzt habe ich noch ein emerge -c ausgeführt.

Nach dem Reboot habe ich auch wieder KDE und Sound wie gewohnt,aber wenn ich adsl-start eingebe, bekomme ich ab und zu ein Time out oder wenn Connect dort steht,bekomme ich nix aus dem Netz. Also auch nichts mit emerge runtergesaugt und auch lynx lässt sich nicht bewegen eine Seite anzuzeigen.

Das System verhält sich als wenn kein Nameserver richtig wär,aber die sind wie vorher eingetragen.

Ich dachte es liegt am Kernel,aber selbst der 2.4.18 der vorher benutz wurde hat jetzt die gleichen macken.

Also eine Verbindung wird aufgebaut,aber ich bekomme kein Seite(z.b.www.Gentoo.de) geladen.

Lag es am emerge -c?

Nach den Dokus habe ich alle Einstellungen richtig

Alle DNS sind korrekt eingetragen.

iconfig gibt normale werte wie vorher aus,also eht0 ist aktiv und pppoe auch.

Adsl Status sagt das eine verbindung besteht,aber trotzdem geht nix.

Auch ein neues Einrichten mit adsl-setup hat nix gebracht.

Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung wo der Hacken steckt?

Wär echt dankbar.

Gruß Udo

----------

## mglauche

Hmm, schau mal in die logfiles: /var/log/ppp.log /var/log/messages

Was auch geht: adsl-connect aufrufen, dort gibts mehr informationen, wenn und ob etwas abgeht.

"ifconfig" aufrufen, und schauen, ob ppp0 da ist

wenn ppp0 da, aber immer noch kein inet, dann poste bitte mal die zeilen von ifconfig ppp0 und route -n

----------

## Udo

Also,ich habe auf meinen System leider unter var/log... keine Dateien namens ppp.log oder messages aus machen können.

Bei Suse hab ich sie dort auch immer gefunden.

wer weis warum diese nicht unter Gentoo generiert wurden.

ich habe mal ifconfig und route -n ausgeführt und das bekommen:

Ich kann da leider nix entdecken.

 localhost root # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:7D:61:11

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:545 (545.0 b)  TX bytes:540 (540.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xf000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:195.138.42.50  P-t-P:10.1.1.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:30 (30.0 b)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)

Localhost root # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.1.1.1        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

lo

Danke schon einmal für deine Antwort

Gruß Udo

----------

## Tharkun

Du sollst dem Interface, welches zu deinem DSL Modem führt ja auch eigentlich keine IP geben. Und wo kommt diese komische default route her ? Die default route hat auf das ppp0 interface zu zeigen.

Hast du einen syslogger installiert ? (sysklogd, syslog-ng oder metalog ?) Wenn ja, hast du sie richtig eingestellt ? Wenn nicht ist klar wieso du keine logs hast :)

----------

## Udo

Also ich habe Metalog genommen,weil es im bei der Installation so vorgeschlagen wurde.Nur war mir nicht klar,das ich da was einrichten mussste.

Wenn meine einstellungen nicht richtig sind,weiss ich nicht warum.

Bei den Schritten in der Installationsanleitung habe ich nichts ausgelassen und da funktionierte es,ohne Probleme.

Warum jetzt alles falsch ist kann ich nicht nachvolziehen.

Ich habe mal Testweise ein ping zu meinem Laptop geschickt,das geht.

Nur wenn ich eine Adresse außerhalb pinge,geht es nicht.

Ich bin nochmal die Docu durchgegeangen und habe irgendwie nicht verstanden,was dazu führen konnte das meine routing sache nicht mehr richtig ist.

Das einzig fatale war wohl doch der emerge -c,der muss alles versaut haben.

Wo und was an configs muss ich denn nu wieder ändern das ich Erfolg habe?

Links zu den Passenden Dokus währe hilfreich.

Grus Udo und danke

----------

## mglauche

das problem ist, das deine default route ins lokale netzwerk zeigt. mach mal "route del default" bevor du asdl-start aufrufst.

----------

## Udo

ja,danke,das war es.

War kurz davor alles mit adsl neu zu holen,aber jetzt geht es.

Grus udo

----------

